# Cordura Seagull (Sicura)



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

This turned up in a job lot of watches i bought with a crystal so badly scratched you could barely read the time, covered in muck and not working.But after a bit of fettling not too bad i can just about forgive the case as it,s probably 35years old.










Running less than 45secs a day out with a 25 jewel pin lever Baumgartner 1582










The movement has Sicura stamped on it one of the many varients i would guess.

A shot of the back


----------

